# I need some Micarta help….



## Mike West (Jun 28, 2021)

OK I need some help and advice with Micarta
I want to use it in layups in a slingshot like the one pictured here. I have no experience working with it the last two weeks I’ve been trying to educate myself and more I read the more I get confused. I needs to be able to polish up to a glassy finish. So you have phenolic,linen and canvas Micarta and then G10. I have no experience with any of them.
And thank you but I don’t need any respiratory warnings.
I’m trying to find the stuff in 1/16” and smaller
I found some 1/32” and 1/64” but I lost the website and I’ve been searching all day and can’t find it again.
I need reds browns black white orange and tan
ect.
I can’t find it or is there other material I could use like this that would polish up really nicely that I don’t know about that I could get in those sizes?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Make it yourself really easy and inexpensive.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Definitely make it yourself, I used blue jeans with a couple layers of purple cotton t-shirt and worked great and look really good.


----------



## Mike West (Jun 28, 2021)

OK I’ll go look up how to do that


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've made very thin paper micarta to use for spacers with very good results. Its a simple process, coat your material layers with epoxy and clamp them together. Good luck!


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Message my first diy micarta slingshot recently.... 









My first non-natural


My first aluminium core and micarta slingshot. Put together from scrap around the house. Was meant to be based on the dorian template but it went it's own way. More a proof of concept excersise so I knew the process and what tools to use. Bag for life burlap micarta on the front. Geological...




www.slingshotforum.com





Quite easy and fun. Happy to answer any questions noob to noob.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

BrokenBones said:


> Message my first diy micarta slingshot recently....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing, I have some Orange blocks of micarta lying in one of my toolboxes somewhere, they were supposed to be knife scales but I'm thinking grip scales for a slingshot frame instead. 😎


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> That looks amazing, I have some Orange blocks of micarta lying in one of my toolboxes somewhere, they were supposed to be knife scales but I'm thinking grip scales for a slingshot frame instead. 😎


Something really satisfying about shooting something you've made /moded.


----------

